# Medicare Electronic EOBS



## erina586 (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard about Medicare no longer sending EOBS?? Rumor has it that they will be stopping paper EOBS and only having electronic remittance advices?? 

Thanks


----------



## penguins11 (Nov 3, 2011)

Our Medicare carrier in Pennsylvania will no longer send paper remits, all we get are electronic EOB's and a lot of other payors are following this trend.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Nov 3, 2011)

The previous office which I worked received all of our EOBs electronically from Medicare.

This was actually a very simple process.  We had a website which we logged into, clicked and printed (if needed) the EOB.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions, I will help in any way that I can.


----------



## ajs (Nov 3, 2011)

erina586 said:


> Has anyone heard about Medicare no longer sending EOBS?? Rumor has it that they will be stopping paper EOBS and only having electronic remittance advices??
> 
> Thanks



It is the wave of the future and not just for Medicare.  Many payers are starting to implement electronic EOBs.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with ajs, it is soon going to be the standard for the majority of payors.  Medicare was only one out of several payors in which we received electronic EOBs.  It may take a little while to adjust, but can be much more organized and efficient (at least in my opinion).


----------



## erina586 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Enrolling*

Thank you everyone for your helpful info.  How do we go about enrolling in eletronic EOBS with Medicare.  I  checked their website and I cant seem to find anything with regards to this.


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

erina586 said:


> Thank you everyone for your helpful info.  How do we go about enrolling in eletronic EOBS with Medicare.  I  checked their website and I cant seem to find anything with regards to this.



If you go to the MLN products catalog, there is a brochure available towards the end of the catalog for the "Medicare Easy Print Remit" which is a free downloadable software for getting remittance advice forms online.


----------

